# مذكرة مصورة باللغة العربية في شرح ال FastCam



## بيت المقدس (5 يناير 2011)

أليكم هذا العمل المتواضع من إعداي في شرح الـ FastCam راجيا من الله القبول ومهديا هذا العمل لرفيقة الكفاح الزوجة الغالية أم نورالدين

http://www.4shared.com/document/GaBWr4z9/___FastCam.html


----------



## بيت المقدس (7 يناير 2011)

الرابط هو
http://www.4shared.com/document/GaBWr4z9/___FastCam.html


----------



## ابو بحـر (7 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي الغالي انا حملت الملف و تسلم علييه شرح ممتاز جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسن-12 (8 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم جاري التحميل


----------



## دار الحديد (27 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
لقد قمت بتحميل المذكرة
عمل جميل وشرح رائع وليس متواضع 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر لااني في حاجة لهذا الشرح


----------



## بيت المقدس (12 مارس 2011)

أستفسار لدار الحديد هل تعمل بالبرنامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بيت المقدس (12 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا إخوتي كم أتمنى أن أعد شروحات مماثلة لبرامج أخرى مثل 
Auto Cad
Solid Works
Tekla Structure
ولكن للأسف ظروف الحياة لا تساعد
نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## ahmed elhlew (14 مارس 2011)

بارك اللة لك ولزوجتك ام نور الدين


----------



## محمود عبد الله (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خير هل ممكن ترسل رابط البرنامج نسخة كاملة


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (29 أبريل 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## أحمد دعبس (13 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً لكن الروابط لا تعمل أرجو إعادة الرفع​


----------



## mohanad altaha (4 مايو 2014)

هذا الرابط ﻻيعمل ارجو المساعدة


----------



## mohanad altaha (4 مايو 2014)

ارجو المساعده هذا الرابط ﻻيعمل


----------



## farivale (30 يونيو 2014)

[QUOTE = mohanad altaha; 3170594] please help me this link does not work [/ QUOTE]
Mi hermano por favor necesito ayuda con FASTCAM por favor si pudieras volver a subir los enlaces de este programa


----------

